# Coin Holders.



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

coinholder double by velocipede228822, on Flickr

This is an open brass coin holder that can be put on the end of a double albert.

For those of us that can't afford gold


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

coinholder brass by velocipede228822, on Flickr

The same coin holder showing inscription.


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

coinholdernickel by velocipede228822, on Flickr

Another brass coin holder.


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

coin reverse by velocipede228822, on Flickr

The other side of the same coin holder.


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Take care Alan, you are becoming a collector - watches, chains, fobs and now sovereign cases. :grin:

Chris


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Alan, Alan, Alan.....we've all been there, mate....as Chris said, I see you descending into the world of the addicted collector....lots of lovely things....and an empty wallet. :lol:

Nice coin cases, BTW.


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

a6cjn said:


> Take care Alan, you are becoming a collector - watches, chains, fobs and now sovereign cases. :grin:
> 
> Chris


You and Roger are so right Chris. I have to get a tight hold on the reins before I lose control LOL.


----------

